# Looking for lowrance LCX-26cHD for parts



## morris423 (May 29, 2011)

I am Looking to buy a used lowrance LCX-26cHD for parts. Screen needs to be intact with no apparent physical damage.

Please email me at [email protected] or call me at 716-803-2928

Thanks. Morris


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

A buddy of mine has a 28 i wonder if the parts are interchangeable ?


----------



## buzzjet (Nov 7, 2011)

The LCX 26 and 28 have different internal components, LCD, ect. However, I am interested in your friend's 28. I have a 28 that needs a new LCD screen and have been looking for one that someone has that is dead or not working. My email address is [email protected]


----------

